# Autotrail automatic step closes on childs foot - Danger!



## fadboy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi

My four year old grandson was sitting on the step of my Autotrail Cheyenne when he pressed the button and the step closed crushing his foot.
I could not get his foot out even with severe pressure to the step, it would not move so I pressed the button again but it carried on trying to close. 
I eventually managed to pull his foot free only because he had a shoe on, it left the shoe behind to be squashed further but the foot was severely bruised, luckily not broken.

Why has this got not safety override or resistance detection?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I supose the answer is to relocate the switch to a higher position that a child cannot reach but an adult can.
You may wish to pass on your personal experiance to Motorhome manufacturers.


Thanks for the warning.

Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Lucky to get away with only bruising. Speak to the manufacturers. Take photographs of the bruising and mangled shoe and send copies of those too.
it amazes me that vans, especially those billed as family ones, have switches so easily accessible to little (and not so little) ones, our water heater switch is on the front of one of the rear seats, think just about everyone who has sat there has caught the switch. very annoying, but doesn't cause injury.
Hope it doesnt put your grandson off motorhoming.

Sue


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I agree with the concern. My 2 year old was sat on the step and turned to put his legs through the gap. My 5 year old son could of easily pressed the button to close the step which would have done serious damage to him.

A sensor would be sensible.

I will forward this thread to Autotrail.

Spence


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Electric windows now have sensors that stop if there is an object obstructing the closure following at least one child fatality in the UK, surely there should be a safety requirement for the same to be fitted on the step?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1560519/Boy-5-strangled-by-electric-window.html

If not, why not?

Interestingly the European Regulations for Child Safety completely ignores such things as power windows etc.

http://www.childsafetyeurope.org/publications/info/child-safety-regulations-standards.pdf

Maybe European legislators should also be made aware of the potentially serious problem of such things.......

Dave


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The low button l am sure is so it can be pressed from outside by those of us shorter than you 6ft+ lot


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

It sends shivers down my spine when my grandchildren (4 and 3 yrs old) are getting in and out of the van. We have the double steps which have two guillotine type apertures for tiny limbs. I sound like a broken record when they are near the steps warning them not to touch them. They are not naughty children but its ever so tempting to make the steps go in and out...
I have put an isolator switch on the water pump to prevent twiddling fingers from absentmindedly turning on a tap and leaving it running on a dry pump (its not just the little ones who feel the need the fiddle :twisted: :twisted: ).
I had thought about fitting an isolator to the step switch as the children don't generally travel in the van with us and when we get on site (we only have a couple of days away with them in the UK) the steps can stay deployed. The isolator seemed a bit like overkill until I read this thread so it has prompted me to come up with a makeshift fix. The Mk1 version consists of a plastic pot top I have cut down and will be fastened over the switch with some electricians tape...not too sophisticated but effective. The Mk2 version will have tabs fitted that push in around the switch and look less of a bodge. 
I can never understand why manufacturers don't fit sensors so I wish you luck in your quest. 
Thank you for pricking my conscious and prompting me into my makeshift fix.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope he is okay, poor little kid.

TM


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Fadboy

Two things come to my mind over this worry.

1. Our van has a single step that is powered and slides in and out of a cassette, ( a box :wink: ) .... if anything impedes it , say a small bit of gravel or stone chipping it stops dead ... AFAIK this is part of the system settings of the Sargent control box that is fitted to our van. It has a resettable fuse that senses that the step motor is drawing too much current and it cuts the power... I wonder if something similar could be retro fitted to your step or the control ( maybe ask Sargent).

2. Don't use the electric steps , instead buy a much safer set of fixed steps and disable the electric steps.... double electric steps are not only dangerous for kids, I know of at least two people who have fallen (slipped) off them and broken bones.

It is possible to disable the powered steps, if you have a Sargent control they will advise and this was discussed in an earlier thread, It is worth a look so have a read here :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1240038.html#1240038

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can get to the wiring behind the step switch, break into it and fit a separate isolating switch in the close step circuit, the opening of the steps might be dangerous on some models so they need to be looked at to see if little fingers could get hurt.

It should be a simple DIY job if you can get behind the switch, the isolator switch obviously needs to be out of sight.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Geriatricbackpacker thanks for the bottle top idea. I have badly sliced hand and lovely scraped leg l pushed the button without realising when l got in the other day and the step went in..l got the washing up liquid on the sponge l went in to collect to wash gunk around the fuel cap.... went back out... flying lesson that ended on contact with the tarmac


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

bulawayolass said:


> Geriatricbackpacker thanks for the bottle top idea. I have badly sliced hand and lovely scraped leg l pushed the button without realising
> 
> Ouch!!!
> It's a long way down when you are 'free-falling'. Glad it was wasn't any more serious.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

This thread has been sent to Autotrail, so hopefully they will have a look into possible solutions.

Spence


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

A prompt reply below from Autotrail.



Hello

On the new EC500 system introduced in 2011 the step control was redesigned and improved over the previous models. The improvements included functional and time related systems and the reversing of the motor every time the step is operated so if anything should be trapped in the step it would release it and not try and continue to close as on the previous design.

From 2007 until the introduction of the EC500 the system had a microprocessor and a polyfuse arrangement, this system would stop if it felt a resistance but did not reverse the motor on the next operation. In this period we also introduced flush push buttons to try and eliminate accidental operation of the step.

I hope that this demonstrates that we have taken the safety aspect seriously and that we have made improvements to ensure our step operates as safely as possible.

Best regards
Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice that you got a reply, but no retro fit option though.

I just had the idea of using a external socket and removing the innards, not perfect, not pretty, but no broken sprogs either
external socket

Then I came across this

as said not perfect, but It might help someone, and maybe save some tears.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm surprised that there was no reaction to the link, it might be a good temporary solution, and to prying fingers at home too.


----------

